
Bollinger’s New Electric SUV and Pickup Show What’s Possible with EV Design - samizdis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/transportation/efficiency/bollingers-new-electric-suv-pickup-ev-design
======
Andys
I'm excited, but my basic entry-level AUD$20k Toyota Hilux utility has a range
of 600km and can carry 6metre long cargo on its ladder rack, and 1 tonne of
payload in the tray.. These electric pickups are still very fancy expensive
toys.

~~~
dharmab
The Rav4 Prime is launching in months and is an electrified SUV under $40k
based on a very good all-rounder vehicle.

------
Jemm
Looks like a Land Rover to me.

------
andromeduck
This is so much more useful and innovative than the Cyber Truck.

~~~
vardump
$125k. That's 2-3x Cybertruck price, so it better have some unique selling
points!

Bollinger's design is very cool indeed. It'll be interesting to see what EV
manufacturers will come up with without limitations set by combustion engines.

That said, also Cybertruck seems pretty innovative for me. Starting from $40k,
practically indestructible shell for everyday purposes and likely still only
about as heavy as Tesla Model S (probably around 4500-5000 lb — the real
figure is not publicly known yet). That's because unlike most other vehicles,
it doesn't need an internal frame but uses an "exosceleton" for structural
support instead.

Cybertruck has also a climate controlled bed, as well as an obligatory AC
(240V!) socket. Should be pretty amazing for camping, even in freezing
temperatures.

~~~
theluketaylor
One distinct difference is Bollinger trucks currently exist as more than
rolling prototypes. They have already started production and let people
outside the company drive them.

Bollinger trucks are also Class 3 vehicles, which means they don't have to
pass the same crash tests a more mass market truck like an F-150 does. I've
actually seen speculation Tesla may be planning the same trick with
Cybertruck, which is fine, but that means you can't expect cyber truck to be
built in Model 3 or Y volumes.

Tesla has clearly built in a pretty steep decline in battery costs, otherwise
the pricing they announced simply isn't possible. Tesla is in a pretty good
position to make predictions about future battery costs, but it's likely their
lower costs will mean lower costs for everyone. Since there is no real date
for cybertruck yet, the costs for other EV trucks may be quite a bit lower by
the time cybertruck actually arrives.

There is a reason cars and trucks have body panels and bumpers that are not
structural. With the structure exposed I'd be worried about minor damage
activating the crumple zones and writing off the vehicle. Even the best body
shops are not equipped to work on stainless steel. If Tesla is pulling the
Class 3 trick cybertruck may not have crumple zones or other safety features
to worry about, but that's a whole other problem if people are planning on
making it their daily, family vehicle.

I really like the vehicles that Tesla actually builds and sells. They are
getting better and better at running a production line and the Model Y
teardown looks great. I'm less keen on the Tesla hype machine on unreleased
things like roadster and cybertruck. Announcing pricing years in advance on
unreleased cars results in needing to employ underhanded tricks like selling a
$35,000 off-book model 3 you need to know a special process to order. All that
to satisfy a commitment you made long before engineering was done, bill of
materials complete, and a production line existed.

